# Texturen?



## Lutherion (7. Jun 2007)

Hallo Leute, bin neu hier hab aber schon ein bisschen rumprobiert.

Ich wollte auf ein beliebiges 3D-Objekt Texturen legen.
Nun hat man ja die Möglichkeit mit dem Appearance eine Textur festzulegen, leider gelingt es mir nicht alle 3 Dimensionen damit auszufüllen, eine wird immer verzerrt(clamped).Auch die Umstellung von Texture2D auf Texture3D hat keinen Erfolg gebracht.
Das Definieren der Texturkoordinaten samt Normale für die Geometry-Objekte scheint mir für komplexere Gebilde zuviel  Aufwand.

P.S. Ich habe sämtliche Tutorials gelesen und nur 2D-Beispiele gefunden. Java-3D-Api  :bloed: 

Ich will also eine Textur zuweisen, die von allen Seiten unverzerrt dargestellt wird , wenn möglich senkrecht, also senkrecht zur Normalen der Polygone.

Wie bekommt man dass hin?


----------



## Lutherion (11. Jun 2007)

Habs hingekriegt.
Texture3D mit TextureCoordGeneration und darin enthaltenen 
Vektoren(1,2,3,4).
Das sind Ebenen vektoren(1-3) und der skalierung der ebenen (4) 
z.B. (1,1,0,1) für x-y ebene und skalierung 1;
      (1,0,1,2)  für x-z ebene und skalierung 2;
      (0,1,1,6) für y-z ebene und skalierung 6;


----------



## Lutherion (20. Jun 2007)

Schade, leider auch nicht richtig ,nur ein zufällig richtiger Effekt...


----------

